# next innovation: Laowa PeriProbe macro. Unique and crazy



## Nemorino (Jun 11, 2022)

Laowa 24mm T14 2X PeriProbe - LAOWA Camera Lenses


The 24mm T14 2x PeriProbe not only inherits all the great features from the 24mm T14 2x Probe lens, a new tube with periscope is now also included. The new 90° Periscope tip unlocks countless new exciting movement. The 85° AoV and a very close 2cm working distance help created the bug-eye...




www.venuslens.net





A new periscope macro lens by Laowa. The Probe lens is unique but this one? Crazy!
The embedded video shows how usefull it is! I'd like one but I can't afford a 3000€ lens.


----------



## Del Paso (Jun 12, 2022)

If only I had more $$$$$$ (my last kidney is waiting for the R1)
Very interesting lens!
Thanks for the info, Nemorino!


----------

